# Austin's Frog Rack



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Start of my Rack! Got tired of aquariums and am switching to Exo's. Two 36x18x36 will be on top. Two 36x18x24 will be on bottom. Starting with one of each, only progress is on the first 36x18x36. The smaller tank is sitting idle right now, haven't had time to start it.


----------



## DKSmall (Jul 9, 2017)

What are the black, vines?


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Ecoweb, with solid core stainless wire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Coming along.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlepenslide (Feb 5, 2017)

Looking awesome! I can't wait for this to grow in.

Did you buy the ecoweb as a big sheet, or as several different "vines" to weave together yourself? I've always wanted to try something similar, but I'm looking for ideas on where to start.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Schlepenslide said:


> Looking awesome! I can't wait for this to grow in.
> 
> Did you buy the ecoweb as a big sheet, or as several different "vines" to weave together yourself? I've always wanted to try something similar, but I'm looking for ideas on where to start.


Thanks and hello. I purchased the ecoweb as a large sheet cut a large piece out and covered it with hygrolon for the background.

I then cut two long pieces of the ecoweb sheet each about 1-1.5" wide then thread them on to 18 guage solid core stainless 316L wire. For the next set I may use 16 guage. Though the 18 gauge still supports the quite a bit of weight and is easily repositionable. After threading the strip of ecoweb on the wire, I fold it lengthwise on itself and twist it to make the vine. You make a larger or smaller vine diameter (to some degree) by twisting more and tighter for a smaller diameter or twisting less for a larger diameter.


----------



## Wintersonnet (Jul 3, 2017)

Dang... looks great already. I don't feel like I'm at that level yet, haha. Seems intimidating, so far only works with ones that comes with a Styrofoam background or added carbon fiber background.

It will be very informative if you explain your process and materials. I would love to build better tanks or new ways to do one.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Some late night building. One of the two 36x18x24 tanks for the rack. 

Not sure I am finished with the vine placement, don't like how both sides have the vines starting at roughly the same height. 

Wow! Rinsing the Safe T Sorb with a crappy diy strainer until all the dust was off was a pain in the butt! I was thoughtful and didn't use our nice stainless kitchen strainer. Mostly because I didn't want to hobby bashed in the morning!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Bottom installed in both tanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

First two tanks completed. I will duplicate that work probably in March. Maybe sooner but I may work on my lighting now before I get the other tanks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sage1970 (Nov 10, 2017)

They are looking good! Thank you for sharing how to make the vines!


----------



## Dartnewb (Oct 1, 2017)

What's the thing that looks like a clam-shaped nut shell?


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Little update of the bottom tank, the top is taking a bit longer to grow in, different plants...

I am starting two 72” Custom LED light builds for this rack , one for the top and one for the bottom. I’ll post as I make progress.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Dartnewb said:


> What's the thing that looks like a clam-shaped nut shell?




Sorry I am not entirely sure what species of plant this comes from, I got them from Josh’s Frogs, I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illucam (Oct 27, 2017)

It looks like it could be a Brazil nut pod to me!


----------



## kleintortman (Apr 26, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## Wolf Guy (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks great- I really like those vines. Might have to borrow that idea...


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

The LED build has begun 

72” 6.5k, 3.2k, Cyan, and Full Spectrum LED’s

All 3w watt LED’s.

Lots of work left. This will be used on the top layer of the rack. At a later date a second fixture will be built for the bottom once the top has another tank and is fully furnished.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

austin said:


> The LED build has begun
> 
> 72” 6.5k, 3.2k, Cyan, and Full Spectrum LED’s
> 
> ...


Wiring up next.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjazx777 (Oct 30, 2013)

Is that a makers led heatsink?


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes it is, it is their "Slim" version.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjazx777 (Oct 30, 2013)

I haven't seen this version must have came out after I got out of saltwater 
I know the brothers that own makers they were just starting this company when I was president of our reef club but I haven't talked to them in a couple of years


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

ninjazx777 said:


> I haven't seen this version must have came out after I got out of saltwater
> I know the brothers that own makers they were just starting this company when I was president of our reef club but I haven't talked to them in a couple of years


Seems like a good product, this is my first experience with them.


Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjazx777 (Oct 30, 2013)

I had several of the old style heatsinks but that was when they only made heatsinks. They were a lot better then just epoxying the led to aluminum 1" angle stock.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

PS with cover.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

This guy's been productive  at least four Tad's with some combination of hind and forelimbs.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

austin said:


> PS with cover.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Photo.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Bilsa emerges , crappy picture but didn't want to disturb the tank.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Let there be LIGHT!









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

This was a good rack build but I am remodeling now. The LED build has been GREAT but the tech has gotten better so I am upgrading to high CRI chips in 5000k and building a duplicate fixture (got what I think might be the last anodized MAKERS heatsink in the 6ft length  ) so both top and bottom rows of the rack have identical lighting. More to follow!


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Here are the chips I’ll be using.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Disassembling the old chips, a lot of screws to remove.  lol


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Above are the new chips and below is an aquaneat W+RGB fixture. There is a big difference in the quality of light, I like the new chips. I may need to add a few more diodes but am going to let this be for now and see how it goes before I build the fixture for the bottom of the rack. The frogs and plants look spectacular under the new LED’s!!


----------

